# Saskatchewan snow goose guide.



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Any one know of any reliable and REASONABLY priced snow goose guides around Quill Lakes, Sask? This will be a FALL hunt, not spring. Thanks for any info.


----------



## PerchJrkr (Apr 16, 2010)

Top Gun Guide Service. Give Matt a call. www.topgunguidesevice.com


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

I would not recomend Top Gun Guide- we went with them this spring & it was the worst hunt that we have been on. Not reliable when your guide leaves you for 61/2 hours in the field and that was the first day. They where more worried about the $ . First thing out of there mouths-


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

These guys are flakes, I can tell you that. All he has to say is how good the hunting is, never how tough it's going, a sure sign of a BSer.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

If you want to travel a little west of there try Lucky Lake Hunting adventures. Garret is a decent dude, affordable (relative term). www.luckylakehuntingadventures.ca 
I did a spring hunt with him last year near Rosetown. I think he is full for this year but who knows give him a shout.


----------



## PerchJrkr (Apr 16, 2010)

justquacky- who'd you have?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Those boys charge some serious cash!!!!


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

As you may find out that most guides charge premium prices since the costs are high (decoys equipment taxes etc..) and also there aren't many guides that run spring season. In fact here in Canada most hunters don't even know there is a snow season. Best kept secret in the country. The main reason for higher prices as you all know is free market economy, charge the most that you can. God I love free enterprise. Guides here aren't cheap, if you want affordable a self-directed hunt is the only way if you don't know people up here.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

We're going in the Fall, not Spring. Guess we'll have to do it ourselves. We're not rich and can't afford nearly $1000.00 a day per hunter.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

Try a self guided hunt- whats to loose- better then paying a high price and get the same :beer:


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think I have ever seen a guided hunt under $1000 a day. Hope u can throw something together


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't think I've paid $1000 for all the expensives from last fall and this spring season combined. Those rates are ridiculous.

Alex


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Best guide and my competition is Eric Olafson and Peter Holmes look him up in the phone book out of Kandahar. He can put you many fields as he owns some of them and has many relatives near the Quill Lakes, sometimes I have to wait until the birds leave his fields so I can freelance. I went to school with these guys. I see these guys every year especially scouting in the same area.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

goosegrinder said:


> I don't think I've paid $1000 for all the expensives from last fall and this spring season combined. Those rates are ridiculous.
> 
> Alex


X2


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You guys are being fantastic. Keep the great info coming. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I think a three day hunt could run you $2000-2500 on the average depending when the day starts all depends when you arrive and when you leave I guess. Some guides or their assistants may charge you a scouting fee and get you permission for around $400-$500 for your group. I freelance and it costs me $70-$75 for a motel 1/2 tank of gas per day breakfast snacks drinks dinner supper will be $40 gifts will come to $150-$200 a day with cleaning at $6-7.50/bird maps cost $10-20 not counting cell phone roaming charges and all that to be in the area with no guarantee you will shoot anything. So if you do freelance do your homework pick an area with ducks cranes snows lessors upland and specks and big canadas as a bonus ( I personally would pick the hottest area with the most competition and the most roosts), ask guys who have been there google satellite, get a map and phone book buy some appreciation gifts booze is not cheap make sure your vehicle can negotiate the fields and dirt and gravel roads, is tuned up and best to travel with three as you can get more space for gear and you only need an extra cot in the motel for a slight cost and dogs are charged too.
The trip plus meeting the friendly farmers and the experience is worth it that's why I go for 4-5 days every year for the past 10 years, sometimes solo and now with my son with only minimum essential gear.
I might see some of you around Oct 5. in East Central Sask.

Chuck M.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Go do it yourself. You'll find it a lot more rewarding when things work out for you. You'll also find out that in Canada it isn't hard to make yourself look good. Drive up there and giver a shot. Little talking to locals and driving around will go a long ways when it comes to finding birds and places to stay.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Last year we had a guide (charges $600 a day) try to take ten of his clients down wind of us to pass shoot birds coming off the roost. Confronted him and he said we wouldn't shoot anything because it was to windy to decoy them. He had them lay in the ditch a couple hundred yards away from us on the property line. Long story short the birds came low and often and the they got 6 thousand dollar front row seat to some snow goose wreckage. Don't think they shot but a couple of time.


----------



## StackinSnows (Jan 16, 2011)

Give Mike Franklin a call at Pacific Wings Outfitters......


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Last year we had a guide (charges $600 a day) try to take ten of his clients down wind of us to pass shoot birds coming off the roost. Confronted him and he said we wouldn't shoot anything because it was to windy to decoy them. He had them lay in the ditch a couple hundred yards away from us on the property line. Long story short the birds came low and often and the they got 6 thousand dollar front row seat to some snow goose wreckage. Don't think they shot but a couple of time.


This was in Saskatchewan???


----------

